# tues morning, suggestions?



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i've got a leave pass for tuesday, and am keen to loose my yak virginity.

anyone got any suggestions? i'm in birkdale, happy to travel an hour and a half

would be keen for a buddy if anyone is up for it


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

mate give bribie or redclif a go for some snapper. xeubios has the week off he might be keen to join you, or you could join him. give him a PM. Ill be heading out somewhere wednesday otherwise id join you

Lee


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks Lee.

what if i wanted the best chance of something smashing me up?









will i find kingies anywhere at this time of year? (i'm only a brand new QLDer) 8)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

the only place have consistently got kingies is off the rocks up at noosa. besides that I cant help you sorry

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll probably being heading out tomorrow (tues) to the beacon again. On wednesday I am thinking about hitting gilligans where they are still catching knobbies, and lots of tuna.

If you want kingies, you'll need to go up to noosa or go over to the reefs near moreton island/straddie.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey mate
You live in a hady spot there. To places i go out down at thornside are out on the banks just south of the mouth of tinnie creek, if you have a high tide at daylight there can be some good flathead on the banks and around the weed beds,
The other place i go is in the cannels at aquatic paradise, This is a handy spot as at the moment there can be good bream and taylor around the mouth and when it warms up a bit i have on many occasions caught jack and cod in there on both hard bodies and soft plastics, there may also be a few gt's there this time of year also


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for the hints guys

xerubus, pm sent


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

was a good morning, and great to meet up with a top bloke. I'll put up a report later on today... usual squire hanging around, and lots of bird activity


----------

